# Learning to Write



## Jgrden (Mar 12, 2013)

So a while back I decided if fountain pens become part of my inventory, then I should know how to write with one and get to know it. I did so and had difficulty getting the fountain pen to write consistently without skipping. 

I had used a bottle of Shaffer's ink left over from my past employment days. The ink ran out and I replaced it with Noodler's Black and it writes just fine. 

Bottom line:  ink gets old. 

My two cents.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 23, 2013)

Jgrden said:


> So a while back I decided if fountain pens become part of my inventory, then I should know how to write with one and get to know it. I did so and had difficulty getting the fountain pen to write consistently without skipping.
> 
> I had used a bottle of Shaffer's ink left over from my past employment days. The ink ran out and I replaced it with Noodler's Black and it writes just fine.
> 
> ...


Like people ain't it?


----------



## Haynie (Mar 23, 2013)

Some of it gets really stinky too when it gets old.


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 23, 2013)

I gets worse -- while we discuss the best way to apply CA, pen nuts  debate endlessly over which brand of ink is the best -- by color, no  less!


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 24, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > So a while back I decided if fountain pens become part of my inventory, then I should know how to write with one and get to know it. I did so and had difficulty getting the fountain pen to write consistently without skipping.
> ...


 How true, my friend.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 28, 2013)

Just for fun, I took a Schmidt roller ball that had dried out. Inside the chamber is a wick. It was dry. I used a syringe and pumped some of that OLD Shaffer ink into it. It did not take much. The ink started flowing and the ink filler wrote great. As it sat horizontally I saw it weeping from the ball point. So I think the ink is too thin. Still writes great.


----------



## StephenM (Mar 28, 2013)

Personally, I like Pelikan ink.  Nicer color(s) and seems to flow better.  I've been working on my penmanship - figured if I'm going to be making fountain pens, I should learn how to use them correctly.  Now my son in 3rd grade and I sit at the table while I'm cooking dinner and we both practice our cursive.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 28, 2013)

I like whatever ink is in the pen when someone signs a check made out to me.....


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 29, 2013)

Jgrden said:


> So I think the ink is too thin.



I've found some ink works better in a particular pen than another ink -- but the roles might be switched in a different pen (or with a different nib).

Over on the Fountain Pen Network there's an entire subforum devoted to ink, and people have written reviews covering aspects such as bleed-through, feathering, wetness, shading, skipping, and starting ... I can't remember all the terms that pen and ink afficionados use.


----------



## EagleTa2 (Mar 30, 2013)

StephenM said:


> Personally, I like Pelikan ink.  Nicer color(s) and seems to flow better.  I've been working on my penmanship - figured if I'm going to be making fountain pens, I should learn how to use them correctly.  Now my son in 3rd grade and I sit at the table while I'm cooking dinner and we both practice our cursive.




Just had to mention how truly sad this is... in AZ they don't teach cursive or penmanship any longer.  My 9 year old still had the desire to learn it, so I taught him how to read and write cursive.  Apparently the schools don't believe that penmanship belongs in the curriculum...sigh.

Sorry for I hijacking the thread...
Geo


----------



## Exabian (Mar 30, 2013)

Just had to mention how truly sad this is... in AZ they don't teach cursive or penmanship any longer.  My 9 year old still had the desire to learn it, so I taught him how to read and write cursive.  Apparently the schools don't believe that penmanship belongs in the curriculum...sigh.

Sorry for I hijacking the thread...
Geo[/QUOTE]

This is true in a lot of places. The really sad thing is in my line of work everything is print or typed I haven't used cursive in so long i forgot some of the letters  I had to google it and re-learn them again. :frown: so sad.


----------

